# Subwoofer Riser



## mlfig (Mar 31, 2013)

Read about subwoofer risers and search online for pricing wow, they are really expensive upwards $150 Canadian. Read up on how to make one.

Here is the end result

































Total Cost $36.00 dollars and 3 hours of work, and enough material left over to make 2 speaker risers.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work, It really is satisfying to make something yourself _and _save money in the process.

Well done :T


----------



## mlfig (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank You and yes it is so satisfying.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work! Are you going to do any measurements to see what type of benifit they make. I'm just curious. I can see them working to de-couple the sub from the floor but always wondered if there was a real benifit (on the likes like Auralex SubDude which runs about $50).

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## mlfig (Mar 31, 2013)

All i can say is before the riser, the bass was rattling the hardwood floors and walls to the point that the reverb was at times annoying, and now it sounds so sweet you get a nice boom without anything rattling. I can hear a difference and my wife can feel the difference she actually came downstairs and was amazed that the whole house wasn't shaking like usual i was skeptic as well but I am telling you there is a big difference.

Sorry didn't use any sound meter for measurements but i can assure you that i can hear the sub alot better now, gonna try the tower speakers next.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

mlfig said:


> All i can say is before the riser, the bass was rattling the hardwood floors and walls to the point that the reverb was at times annoying, and now it sounds so sweet you get a nice boom without anything rattling. I can hear a difference and my wife can feel the difference she actually came downstairs and was amazed that the whole house wasn't shaking like usual i was skeptic as well but I am telling you there is a big difference.
> 
> Sorry didn't use any sound meter for measurements but i can assure you that i can hear the sub alot better now, gonna try the tower speakers next.


Sounds like it did the job for you. It's main purpose is to de-couple the subs from the floor (even though it woun't stop the effect of actual sound waves exciting the floors/walls). Are your towers running full range or XO'd to your subs. If the latter, they may not be as effective as they were for your subs. Will be curious to know though. 

Again, great job!!!


----------



## Z71Psycho (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever it takes to make it work.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I do Live Sound and work with larger subs daily. My experience is that 
if the sub is on the ground or floor, it make lots of great bass but the volume fades fast as the listener gets farther away from the speaker.
If the sub is raised up off the ground, it takes more power from the amp to make the same amount of bass as the floor standing cabinet, but the volume will carry a longer distance before starting to fade out


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

mlfig said:


> All i can say is before the riser, the bass was rattling the hardwood floors and walls to the point that the reverb was at times annoying, and now it sounds so sweet you get a nice boom without anything rattling.


I am guessing that your house construction is a wood floor over wood framing joists. That may be why you had such a low frequency problem without the SW risers. I live in an on concrete slab house. I can't imagine that a riser would do anything in my case. 

Has anyone done any measurments comparing low end frequency response with various floor construction materials? Note: not the surface material but the subfloor or subframe support.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

AVoldMan said:


> I am guessing that your house construction is a wood floor over wood framing joists. That may be why you had such a low frequency problem without the SW risers. I live in an on concrete slab house. I can't imagine that a riser would do anything in my case.
> 
> Has anyone done any measurments comparing low end frequency response with various floor construction materials? Note: not the surface material but the subfloor or subframe support.


I would be very interested in this also. I have concrete slab also and have thought about getting the Auralex SubDudes, but figured it would not be of any benefit. The only vibration to the walls are created totally acoustically, not by coupling of the sub to the floor.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

What did you use to make those rubber feet? Or were they purchased?


----------



## mlfig (Mar 31, 2013)

Everything was purchase from Home Depot except for the eggcrate mattress i got from work, Cost for the rubber feet was about $1.99 Canadian.
They are also anti skid so the riser does not move at all.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

